# Rainbow Bridge sympathies



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

please post poems and messages dedicatd to all the furbabies in the rainbow bridge thread here
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

" Just this side of Heaven is a place called The Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill or old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; his eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling to each other in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together........

Author Unknown "


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, I am choked up now. That was beautiful Mia!
I never knew an animal that I loved so much as my last toy poodle. She was smart and so loving. She listened so well and honestly was a perfect angel. I miss my Molly so much that when I play w/my little Lola at times I get tears in my eyes, cuz I wished that I would have played w/Molly more or held her more. I learned not to take animals for granite. I was good to Molly, but I never really thought about her ever being gone. I remember when she died, I would think that I could hear her barking in the shower, I would be sad when the door bell rang and there was no barking, just silly things we take for granite. I missed her protecting us and just loving us unconditionally. God really blessed us w/her and we were so lucky. Now, I know I will treat each day like it is the last w/my future pups. I really truly hope we get to see our Molly again one day in that wonderful Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Thats a beautiful poem Mia. I got that from the crematorium after my fox terrier Abby was cremated. I wrote a poem about her...she was such a special dog to me. I tell peppy about his 'big sister' all the time, and I believe she sent him to me, because they share so many similar traits!

http://members.westnet.com.au/jasonbroadhurst/images/webpage/poems.htm

Go to the above link and you will see a poem I wrote about Abby, also one Victoria (Kemo's Mamma) wrote about her.

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

The above is a beautiful flash animation about the rainbow bridge.......have tissues handy!

RIP Abby girl


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well I am blarting my eyes out - they were beautiful - thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

PeppysMum: What a lovely poem. Abby sounds like she was a wonderful and faithful dog.


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

NoahFL said:


> PeppysMum: What a lovely poem. Abby sounds like she was a wonderful and faithful dog.


Thanks NoahFL


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

what beautiful poems


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Well I am reaching for the tissue. I swear I see that poem everyday at work and it never fails...if I really sit down and read it I start to cry. 

*Request From Rainbow Bridge*
Weep not for me though I am gone
Into that gentle night.
Grieve if you will, but not for long
Upon my soul's sweet flight.
I am at peace, my soul's at rest
There is no need for tears.
For with your love I was so blessed
For all those many years.
There is no pain, I suffer not,
The fear now all is gone.
Put now these things out of your thoughts,
In your memory I live on.
Remember not my fight for breath
Remember not the strife.
Please do not dwell upon my death,
But celebrate my life.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

The Last Battle 

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 
--Unknown


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh that is a jerker!!!!!!!!!
I know I will be a mess when Kemo goes! I cant even think about it or I cry


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thats what gets me crying everytime I read these poems...I cannot help but put myself in the situation when its time for me to say goodbye to my three...uch...cant even think about it. I dont know what I am going to do. Hopefully thats not for a very long time


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok I am choked up now too with the rest of ya. My babies are so young and it kills me to think that one day I will have to let them go to the Rainbow Bridge. But thats not for a VERY long time, I hope :? Just a quick story... My sister owns Miniature Pinschers. She has always owned a brother/sister pair, the female being black/rust and male being stag red. The female was always bigger than the male. The first pair was Prissy and Rowdy and this last pair was Sassy and Buster, sadly one day last year, Buster got out of the yard, and was killed by a car. The animal control people called my sister at work to tell her he was gone. She still owns Sassy, and because Sassy was lonely, she got another male, Chief, who is HUGE for a Min Pin, anyways, she bred them, and they had a litter of puppies. Two black/rust males and 1 chocolate/rust female! Chocolate Min Pins are kinda unique, and they decided to keep her, Her name is Godiva, and she looks JUST like her Uncle Buster who has since crossed the Rainbow Bridge. We believe that Buster has come back, and was reincarnated into Godiva.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

OMG! I am fighting the tears. I have lost 3 in the last 2 years. For one especially I still miss almost everyday.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh my gosh I am crying my eyes out. That last poem was so sad. I had to make that decision for my 15 yr old chi 3 1/2 years ago. I will always miss her.


----------



## Dee (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Man.....that last one got me.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I would like to send my sympathies to tattdangel whose baby Karma crossed over the rainbow bridge - I wish I could come on over and give you a hug - but I cant so I send them through the airwaves


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

My sympathies to tattdangel also.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Clare and SC thank you 2 so much, I was surprised to see you both took it upon yourselves to say that. SO sweet. I promise I will post a picture of her here when i get the film developed. I keep putting it off. I took a bunch of pictures w/ her and Mikey and just don't have the heart yet to look at them.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

My sympathies to tattdangel aswell


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

*This is for my little Karma*

As you al know she was not a chihuahua. She was a little shih tzu that we only got to have for a short while. We loved her much and we will never forget her sweet face.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

She's very tiny and none of my pictures came out too good. I'm a horrible photographer.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Kelly, she was beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she really does have the sweetest face - shes an angel puppy now for a child who also was called back home before there time


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Kelly, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

She looks like a little angel. So sorry for your loss


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

wow I havent been to this section in a while. I am so sorry Kelly.


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

*Lend me a chihuahua*

i found this poem while looking on the net...(it was actually about a guinea pig) My heart broke when i read it! although i have not yet lost a beloved chi, my deepest sympathies to those who have.

Lend Me a Chihuahua


I will lend to you for awhile,
a Chihuahua, God said,
For you to love her while she lives
And mourn for her when she's dead.

Maybe for ten or twenty years,
Or maybe one or two. 
But will you, 'till I call her back,
Take care of her for me.

She'll bring her charms to gladden you;
And (should her stay be brief)
You'll always have her memories,
As solace for your grief.

I cannot promise she will stay,
Since all from earth return
But there are lessons taught below
I want this Chihuahua to learn.

I've looked the whole world over,
In search of teachers true 
And from the folk that crowd life's land,
I have chosen you.

Now will you give her all your love,
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate me when I come
To take my Chihuahua back again.

I fancied that I heard them say,
"Dear Lord Thy Will be Done,"
For all the joys this Chihuahua will bring,
The risk of grief we'll run. 

We'll shelter her with tenderness,
We'll love her while we may
And for the happiness we've known,
Forever grateful stay 

But should you call her back,
Much sooner than we've planned,
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes,
And try to understand.

If, by our love, we've managed,
Your wishes to achieve
In memory of her we loved,
To help us while we grieve,

When our faithful bundle
Departs this world of strife,
We'll have yet another Chihuahua,
And love her all her life.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That is a very lovely poem


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

With the coming of the new year 2005 I would like to dedicate this post to my furbabies that went to the bridge during the past year 2004. It has been a difficult and heartbreaking year for me...

Stormy (9 yr persian cat):
You were ripped from this earth too early by a dog that took your life. You were my first pet that was truly mine. And even though I lost you right as 2004 began I still miss you and am pained by your absence. It hurts so muc to even think about it. You were my only cat..and I still have no others. No one could replace you. I miss you sleeping next to me at night with your head on the pillow, hearing your "lawnmower purr", being greeted with your "Hitler salute", and seeing you sitting like "Buddah" in the big white chair. 

Mr. Fuzz (4 yr American Fuzzy lop bunny):
You left this earth at still a young age due to your always unstable health. When I first saw you...so tiny and weak I could not refuse you. I always fed you, and gave you extra treats but you were always my "fluffy bones" at only 1.6 lbs. Mitzy your GF was also very sad to lose you. I think even Tinsel missed you. I am so sorry for not relieving you of your pain two weeks sooner as the vets had convinced me that you could be saved and instead I caused you to suffer longer. Please forgive me. I miss your cuddles, and sneaking you into stores under my jacket.

Peaches (3 yr Dwarf mix rabbit)
Gizmo and I just adored you when we met you at the shelter. You were so scared of people and I am so happy I was able to get you to trust. Gizmo was always very protective of you and loved you deeply. You had to cross the bridge because of an innoperal brain tumor. Gizmo helped you move across the cage to food as you slowly became paralyzed starting with you left back leg and eventually all the way to you little neck. When you could no longer even stand up I brought you water and food to you and fed you. You were still eating, Gizmo snuggled with you, and you were in no pain so it was hard for me to contemplate eutanasia and I knew Gizmo would be crushed (He had already lost a girlfriend). But I realized it really was not a good life for you. You passed away peacefully in your sleep just as I had made an apointment to end your misery. I found you with Gizmo next to you, his head over your body. He loved you so much. I miss my "easter bunny" kisses.

Maya (?yr Jersey wooly bunny):
I saw you all matted and clearly never paid any attention to by your former owner and left at the shelter. I brought you home and you slowly lost your shyness and seemed to love being with Gizmo. You helped him heal from losing Peaches. You passed away very unexpectedly in your sleep with no aparent cause other than your tiny heart gave out. I think you may have been much older than the shelter told me. I was shocked and saddenned by your leaving. Poor Gizmo never recovered emotionally. I miss seeing this gorgeous blue grey eyes that matched your soft coat and you snatcing the carrots from my hand.

Gizmo (6 yr old English Angora bunny)
I almost lost you when you deloped that huge benign but inoperably tumor. It weighed you down so much I know it hurt your feet and left one leg deformed. I was so relieved when it deflated and your feet could then heal. You lost 3 GFs in you lifetime. All of them you loved deeply and were crushed by their leaving. I think Maya passing was all you could take. And you were getting older and the tumor was starting to get larger. I foudn you one morning and you had ripped off a circle with a diameter of 4 inchees of you flesh completely off. I rushed you to the vet. Since it was psychological and you had done so much damage all I could do was to relieve your suffering. You did not act like you felt any pain. I hope your passing was peaceful. I gave you your favourite treats and snuggles while they injected you. I miss your love butts, and the days when you could still binky, and your huge ears with the tuffs of hair that always brougt a smile to my face.

Spaz (7+ yr dark eyed white ferret)
Someone did not take care of you well and slammed your tail in the door and never brought ou to a vet. I was touched by your story and being so old left at a shelter. Despite it all you were filled with life and love, active beyond your years. I took you home to give you love and spoil you for the remainder of your life. I came to adore you imeadietly as you were so kissy and happy. You left me only after a week together peacefully in your sleep. The night before hand you played for 4 hours out of your cage war dancing all over the place and took a nap in my lap. You gave me kisses goodnight. I cried when I found you in the morning. I had hoped you would have at least 1 year to be loved and spoiled. And you never did get to be in your new home for Christmas. I am so sorry or time together could not have been longer, I miss your little bald head, crooked tail, funny antics, and weasel kisses.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow Bluemoonz, I am very sorry for all those losses, I can see how hard one departure is but you had several. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That's so sad to have loss so many pets in one year. I had one pass away and it was incredibly heart breaking


----------



## chihuahualover2249 (Dec 9, 2004)

i like these poems up here. They made me cry. I lost my chihuahua i got earily for x-mas and she died on x-mas eve. I miss her so much she was still a baby. I miss her little bark she had and how she would run to me for everything her ears never really stood up just the one that would kinda of stand . The night i took her to the vets,and they gave her are treatment..and told me to see if she will pull through at my house.
she fell really sick. i told her i love her and i havent even seen her ears up yet. and she put both ears ups and left them up she died with them up. I remember me singing to her and she would listen to the songs i would sing to her. the song i end up playing that night on x-mas eve she passed away on me well the song was playin. The song was called I believe by Diamond Rio. I miss her so much  everytime i listen to it it makes me cry.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I am so sorry everyone. That must be a horrible pain that I just can't imagine.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

chihuahualover2249 said:


> i like these poems up here. They made me cry. I lost my chihuahua i got earily for x-mas and she died on x-mas eve. I miss her so much she was still a baby. I miss her little bark she had and how she would run to me for everything her ears never really stood up just the one that would kinda of stand . The night i took her to the vets,and they gave her are treatment..and told me to see if she will pull through at my house.
> she fell really sick. i told her i love her and i havent even seen her ears up yet. and she put both ears ups and left them up she died with them up. I remember me singing to her and she would listen to the songs i would sing to her. the song i end up playing that night on x-mas eve she passed away on me well the song was playin. The song was called I believe by Diamond Rio. I miss her so much  everytime i listen to it it makes me cry.


 Wow I am so sorry  what did she die of? Did I miss that thread?


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

deepest sympathies to KJsChihuahuas who lost Mindi today...


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you Suzi!!!


----------



## chihuahualover2249 (Dec 9, 2004)

her head started to fill up with fuilds and they got it all out gave her some stuff. and when i brought her home she was fine..until i had to give her what they gave me to give her and she turned for the worst.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> Thank you Suzi!!!


WHAT HAPPENED?????????? I am so sorry


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

chihuahualover2249 said:


> her head started to fill up with fuilds and they got it all out gave her some stuff. and when i brought her home she was fine..until i had to give her what they gave me to give her and she turned for the worst.


 That must have been horrible, do you think what they gave you was wrong?


----------



## chihuahualover2249 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think they gave me something that she might have had a really bad retaction on it...i have no emerceny vets here so..i would have need to wait until the morning to take her back in....but i didnt even have the chance for that.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

i am so sorry for you loss


----------



## tana0297 (Nov 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for everyones loss........... they are now little puppy angels wagging their tails in heaven and chasing all the angels :wink:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

*In memory of TRPPER*

My deepest sympathies to all those who have lost a loved one......

My best freind's Pomeranian passed away suddenly on Thursday 27th Jan. Tripper was only 2 years old. Please pray for Tripper that he is happy now in doggy heaven, his brother Terror and for those who are coming to terms with his loss.

Here is what happened. Thurs morning Tripper fell and he must have hit his head. (i won't go into detail it makes me cry) He was taken to the vet, but he was already dead. The vet told my best friend it would cost thousands to do an autopsy but they decided not to.

Here are some pics.. we hope you you find him as cute as we all did 

Originally Lily had only planned to buy one dog, but when she contacted the breeder she was told that there were 2 pom's.. one without a tail that she was having trouble selling.. This was Tripper! Lily gladly adopted both dogs! Terror would grow to be the quiet, well behaved dog, and Tripper to be the cheeky, naughty, ALWAYS wanting to play dog.


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Tripper is the one standing


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

All these photos were taken when they boys were approx a few months old, before their hair grew REALLY long.


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Tripper had such a great personality he was so naughty!! Here is a pic of myself and him


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Here is his brother Terror


----------



## tana0297 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm really sorry for your friends loss, my prayers are with her.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. I will pray that she has gone to dsoggie heaven.


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Thankyou so much it means so much to Lily


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I am very sorry he looked like a lovely dog :sad10: :angel5:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Thankyou so much on behalf of Lily .. He was very special :crybaby: ...


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am truly sorry for her and your loss, as I am sure it is your loss as well!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

How sad. It's really hard to lose a pet. I had my little "Karma" for only a week when she died of a birth defect, she was Kismet's sister. I was upset for quite sometime. 
I am really sorry to hear about the loss of this little guy


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

tattdangel that is so sad!!

thankyou everyone for your kind words and support


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

*I Feel Better now*
Rest In Peace 
Tappatha Lynn Cooper
November 4, 1973 - September 22, 2004


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ChiHuaHuaMommie said:


> All this sadness makes me think of the pain i have from my loss....not a pet though someone special , my best friend, my sister, im so sorry for bringing this upon you ladies... but i sometimes feel it help some if i talk about it and just cry........i know this hole will be in my heart forever and im unsure if the pain will go away any but whats a girl to do when she loses her best friend and the only person who will listen to her and make me feel good about myself and make me smile when i really dont want to. But i do know that she's at peace in heaven with our brother and Grandma.
> Rest In Peace
> Tappatha Lynn Cooper
> November 4, 1973 - September 22, 2004


 WOW I am so so sorry what happened if I may ask? Its great that you were close  ,I am not close to my sister at all


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Drug overdose....._OxyCotton and a muscle relaxer_


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That's so sad  I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG Bri, I am so sorry for your loss.  I can't imagine the pain you must feel.  

Oxycontin is horrible stuff. It is in my area and I found out my brother took it a couple times. He isn't a drug user really but I was so mad at him, I lectured him forever about it. It really is just as bad, if not worse, than heroin. 

Can I ask if it was prescribed to your sister? I'm just curious because it's really easy for people to get it now.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Bri, I'm sorry to hear you lost your sister... Huugs go out to you


----------



## tana0297 (Nov 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. :sad1:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

no she got it from a guy who stole it from his dad 

Thanks you guys :roll: :wink: I feel better now that i got that off my chest


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: OMG BRI!!!!!!! I am so sorry to hear this horrible news! My prayers are with you and your family on recovering from the grief.


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Bri I am so sorry for your loss.
We are all here for you.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I just want to say that I'm so sorry for everyone's loss. I'm sorry Bri about your sister.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

my deepest symathy to all! Bless you Bri,

x x x x


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I am so so sorry for everyone's losses!

Yes Oxycoton is horrible stuff! Two years ago when I had my wisdom teeth removed it was prescribed to me. People didn't know as much about the drug as they do now(I think). Anyhow, it made me feel awful...outerbody expiriences, strange scary or violent visual flashes, extreme paranoia. So I refused to take it (so was in a TON of pain..ouch!) I ended up having packing put in which had a very strong horrible taste and smell that made me gaga and feel queezy. It was ALL I smelled and tasted for the next 2 weeks, making eating, drinking, sleeping and generally existing uncomfortable....but it was better than being as though on heroin!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

My sypmathies to everyone.  We love ya, Bri! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thinking of you Bri :wave:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Tiny was my ever frist dog I got when I was 11 tiny was a Cockapoo which is Cocker Spaniel and Poodle mix. I grew up with her she just passed away 2 years ago.....




The Lost Of Tiny...

I remember that day just like yesterday the air was warm and you could tell spring was on its way.
I heard my younger brother scream "Teresa Teresa somthing is wrong with tiny" 

I had let you outside to go potty and didn't think anything could be the matter
I walked outside and saw you laying by the road I ran to you and fell onto my knees and began to look you over.

I saw nothing as I looked down to the gass you layed on I could see the grass was blood colored. 
I ran inside and grabbed a sheet and yelled for my mom to get into the car. We took you to the vet, I waited in the waiting room which seemed like hours. 

As the vet came in to tell me the bad news...He said you had been hit by a car and you were badly ripped open that he didn't know if you would make it.

I told him as long as you were not in pain to save your life as best as he could and I left.

6:30 as I looked at the clock I called the vet I was surprised by his tone as he resured me you were fine. I told him I wanted to come and see you to let you know to hold on and I didn't leave you.

I came to see you and your eyes aren't the same I can see the life in you is barly here to stay. I cried over your body as you licked the side of my face. I kissed your long nose and put you back into your cage.

I was so excited when the vet told me you could come home in a few days. I went home with happyniess in my heart and reensured in my mind. 

That night I had a dream about you coming to me in a tall field of corn stalks you were running all over the place and I couldn't catch you I just kept running. I could see you were younger and looked like you did when you was a puppy. I called out to you but you never came back to me you just kept running.

I woke up at 7:00 the next morning I ran to the phone to call and check on you. I knew somthing was wrong straight away when it took the vet so long to awnser the phone. He said " I am sorry tiny passed away lastnight she was to old to bare everything that had happened to her" 

I was for lost of words and thank'd him for trying his best to help you. We went and picked up your body and I layed you in the ground next to the fence you loved to sit by and watch the ducks in the pound. I cried as we covered you with dirt but I knew you were over the rainbow bridge now and you no longer had aching bones from age or hurtness from the surgery. You are young again now and you can run and play without pain. I know you will be waiting for me when its my turn to come and we will be reunited forever!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

((hugs)) my deepest sympathies. your story was very touching and i'm sure baby has an angel watching over her...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing that story with us. I had a girl named Gracie who passed about 2 years ago. Maybe she and Tiny are having fun being best friends while they wait for us at the bridge.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh I'm sorry  . I always end up crying reading this forum. I had a dwarf hamster that passed away 2 years ago as well. He was such a good hamster, he never bit me and looked so cute when he rolled around in his ball. I found him laying in his cage, it was just his time. He lived a full life of 2 years (that's their life expectancy). But nevertheless I miss him, but I'll see him soon enough.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

*My cat died today...*

I posted about this in General Chat. My cat Sandy died today. He was killed by two pitbulls and they took his body, so I cannot bury him.    

He was 8 years old and a very loving cat.... he will be missed.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Kari I'm soooooo sorry!  That is soooooooo sad!  That's terrible!  I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Once again (I also posted in general chat) our prayers are with you both.

:angel7: RIP Sandy.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Thank you....


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss Kari


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Theresa that was a sad story I am very sorry that dream is defiantely a gift from your dog! You have such a big heart when it comes to animals.  


Kari I am so sorry for your loss and the tradegy behind it. Those are great pics you posted. Thoughts are with you now


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Teresa, thanks for sharing your story with is. I'm so sorry for your loss, Tiny was definitely loved and is watching over you know. And Kari, I'm sorry that Sandy had to suffer. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Sandy and Kari - I am thinking of you

My Prayers are with you both :angel1: :angel5: :angel1:

R.I.P Sandy :angel1:


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> The Last Battle
> 
> If it should be that I grow frail and weak
> And pain should keep me from my sleep,
> ...




Boy... that really did it 
need a box of tissues now

Love n hugs 

_S xXx_


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i would just like to say deepest sympathies to nemochis mum i can possibly imagine how you must be feeling i cant imagine my babies not with me and just to let you know everyone is thinking of you and if you need a chat everyone here :angel7:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I also would like to send deepest sympathies to nemos Mommy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

My love to all, and nemo! :angel13: 
{god needed a new angel, he chose you, cuse you were perfect!}
x


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing that story with us. I had a girl named Gracie who passed about 2 years ago. Maybe she and Tiny are having fun being best friends while they wait for us at the bridge.


I bet they are :wave:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: My cat died today...*



imkari said:


> I posted about this in General Chat. My cat Sandy died today. He was killed by two pitbulls and they took his body, so I cannot bury him.
> 
> He was 8 years old and a very loving cat.... he will be missed.


OMG KARI  THATS SO SAD MY THOUGHTS ARE WITH YOU HUN!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

My thoughts are also with ashlee too now, in memory of her mimi,
xxxx
:angel10: 
xx


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I found this some time ago on the internet and I wanted to dedicate it to Ashlee and Mimi. :angel1: 

I Loved You Best

So this is where we part, My Friend, 
and you'll run on, around the bend, 
gone from sight, but not from mind, 
new pleasures there you'll surely find. 
I will go on, I'll find the strength, 
life measures quality, not its length. 
One long embrace before you leave, 
share one last look, before I grieve. 
There are others, that much is true, 
but they be they, and they aren't you. 
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought, 
will remember well all you've taught. 
Your place I'll hold, you will be missed, 
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed, 
And as you journey to your final rest, 
take with you this...I loved you best.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

kari,my deepest sympathies are with you,what a horrible thing to happen,i have a soft spot for older cats so hearing about poor little sandy broke my heart,im sure he is happy now and atleast you know how you loved and cared for him for all his life and gave him happiness.
even if you cant bury him how about making a memorial,it might make you feel better to have somewhere to put some flowers and say goodbye.
my prayers are with you
carmella
xxx


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That's such a beautiful poem


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> That's such a beautiful poem


Just makes me well up with tears every time I read it.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*Poppy*

Run free little Poppy I know ur mummy loved u so much and Angela if u read this we're all here for you through this difficult time. I know Nemo will look after Poppy for you at rainbow bridge untill u 2 can be together again. 

Play happy little girl

Sarah


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor poppy, this makes me very sad  I am sure Nemochi is watching out for Poppy


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

nemo and poppy will look out for each other and im sure they will become bestfriends so neither will be lonely.
it was nice of you to post that for your friend and poppy, nemochi
xxx


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Poppy was beautiful! I'm sure she was beautiful on the inside as well. I'm so sorry for your loss. Nemo chi that was so thoughtful of you to put this on for your friend.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your lose  . Poppy was such a beautiful little chi. Please don't blame yourself. You can not change the past. We will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

THat was lovely of you to do that for Angela,

May Poppy and her petal wings fly around the rainbow! xxx


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I just read a few poems, and I love em. They make me think good thoughts. I miss my chi, Ren, but I'm getting thru it ok, I guess. He was 12 years young.. I bet he's up there playing with all the other lost loved pets.. And I know he's happy... :angel10:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always believed when a animal meant so much to you and they were so loved they will come back to you in another animal. I have always believed it will be an animal that comes and finds you not one you go find. Thats how I felt when I found sasha she came into my life out of no where and she reminds me so much of my tiny. I could swear she is my tiny who came back to me...


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

sending my sympathies to Jess as her precious Asuka crossed over the rainbow bridge - thinking of you, Jess {{{hugs}}}


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sending sympathies to all who've lost their beloved pet ......

i'm still thinking of you viper.........;

kisses nat


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

poems get me so choaked up. yep im nearly crying. i hate it when pets die


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Gracie, I still think about you every single day, just like I promised I would.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I had Tilly, a jack russell, for my whole childhood. She was put to sleep when I was 17 and I still miss her every day nearly 13 years on. xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Gosh Racheal that made me cryyyy! 


Just thought Id put a message here for our Jodie Bradbury who just lost her little hunny. She fought and fought but sadly passed away. My thoughts are with you and your family at this time Jodie, I hope the other chis give you loadsa love and keep you comforted at this unfortunate time. Luv stefanie and Romeo :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Jodie, I'll be thinking about you and Hunny and your other babies too. I'm glad she's at peace but so very sorry she was taken too soon from those who loved her and needed her. R.I.P sweet little Hunny.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

My family had a dog, we got her from someone, the said she was boxer x unknown, but she attacked the neigbor's old border collie, and gave her severe punture wounds, she had to be put down the next day.
She was only 3. :'(


----------

